

Hyundai Says Its Cars Will Average 50 M.P.G. by 2025 - MikeCapone
http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/04/hyundai-says-its-cars-will-average-50-m-p-g-by-2025/?hpw

======
tocomment
Not if the singularity comes first ... I guess we won't have cars in that
case?

Isn't 2025 a conservative estimate for the singularity?

